

Ask n.yc: Can anyone recommend a good tutorial for iptables? - piers


======
paulgb
I found this in my bookmarks, but I don't remember how helpful it was:
[http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-
tutorial.htm...](http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-
tutorial.html)

------
Shooter
One of the Linux magazines (Linux+, I believe) has been running a series on
using iptables for the last couple months...

